
Securely Logging and Tracing HTTP Requests in Go - joshuarubin
https://zvelo.com/securely-logging-tracing-http-requests-go/
======
rauhl
I'm the author: feel free to ask me anything!

I think that it’s a nice example of Go’s composability (i.e., with respect to
http.RoundTripper).

